# My Journey Through Depersonalization Disorder Video



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

OMFG FIRST

On a serious note though, I remember seeing your videos when I first acquired this lovely little friend. Kept me sane at a very, very dark time for me to be quite honest. Thanks for that.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Man, a year and 3 months ago I used to watch this video like 6 times a day. It was the only thing that gave me hope.

It literally kept me alive as I was very close to suicide.

Now when I think of these time, even though i have recovered fully only recently, I get floded with feelings of nostalgia. I know I suffered terribly, but somehow I overlook that when I bring back those memories. Life are crazy.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sean, didn't want to come back to this site for a few months but you took your video down. Wanted my Dad to watch it because he knows shit is real for me and wants to understand what's up, help me in my journey, etc. He knows the bitches think I'm cute and they are ready to mingle. I sent you a message but you probably have 300 in your inbox already + a job so, I did the math. Anyways, if you could hit me up with a response I'd appreciate it.

#yolo


----------



## carnevn (Jul 24, 2014)

how do I watch it? its private


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes this video keeps coming up private for me. Can anyone send me the name of it or the link?


----------

